

YC RFS: Things Built on Twitter [2009] - jimminy
http://ycombinator.com/rfs3.html

======
dj2stein9
When this was written it was bang on. But Twitter is deliberately choosing to
go down a different path. I can easily predict Twitter will find itself
swimming in the wrong direction within a couple years because the need for an
open messaging protocol still exists. That creates opportunity that will be
taken advantage of.

------
nateberkopec
I'll bet PG is still interested in investing in "the next big protocol"
startup. It's related to another RFS, "the email killer". Email as a protocol
is dead. Twitter, as a protocol, is now dying.

There's definitely still a need for the next "protocol" - but it won't be
Twitter.

------
ad93611
PG said that this RFS is not as promising anymore here,
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4332000>

------
jimminy
I know that this request was written in 2009, but it's obviously not one that
has as much potential with the recent changes Twitter has made.

 _"And the people at Twitter also want to encourage people to build stuff on
top of it."_

Funny, how that has changed so quickly. Sad, that it's changed so quickly.

~~~
rscott
Building something on top of Twitter is rather different than building a
Twitter display client.

